# Stromstoßschaltung(FlipFlop) CoDeSys



## 4nD1 (1 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
Ich habe jetzt schon 2 Tage lang probiert mit CoDeSys eine Stromstoßschaltung zu programmieren aber leider ohne erfolg. Hat mir einer von euch einen fertigen Baustein der das kann und den ich dann einfach immer einfügen kann.
Oder einfach zeigen wie das auszusehen hat.


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
wie wäre da mit : http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=221&page=2

(die Suchfunktion ist oft dein Freund) 

Gruß
LL


----------



## 4nD1 (7 Juni 2010)

Danke für die Hilfe


----------

